# Sweet result of doing nothing 🤣



## NEWCOMER (May 22, 2021)

So, yesterday I was freaking out about my new chick hatching 🐣 and @Baymule @Beekissed @Tre3hugger @messybun all were very helpful.They all said one thing: DO NOT DO ANYTHING TO THE CHICK WHILE HATCHING IS IN PROGRESS!!!! Except @messybun who is very kind and seems to be just as wise. ❤️ Anyway I thought I'd share with you my sweet result of doing nothing. See below picture. The reason why I only have one chick can be answered at:My reason

couldn't get a better picture...she just woke up from a  nap.


----------



## Baymule (May 22, 2021)

Adorable! You are a new baby chick mommy! It’s so easy to hit the panic button, glad we were here for you.


----------



## NEWCOMER (May 23, 2021)

@Baymule not as glad I am!!


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2021)

I’ve had sheep for almost 7 years now. The awesome people here helped me so much! It’s nice to be able to help someone else.


----------



## Curlyconservative (May 26, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> So, yesterday I was freaking out about my new chick hatching 🐣 and @Baymule @Beekissed @Tre3hugger @messybun all were very helpful.They all said one thing: DO NOT DO ANYTHING TO THE CHICK WHILE HATCHING IS IN PROGRESS!!!! Except @messybun who is very kind and seems to be just as wise. ❤️ Anyway I thought I'd share with you my sweet result of doing nothing. See below picture. The reason why I only have one chick can be answered at:My reason
> 
> couldn't get a better picture...she just woke up from a  nap.


AWESOME!  I LOVE not doing anything when it comes to these types of things... hoping nature does it better than anything else (and it's much less costly).   I had one born "au naturel" a few months ago and just this a.m. have babies hatching under my sweet broody mamma.  It's hard to resist not automatically sticking eggs under a hen when they go brood to see what surprises you get.... the chicken math starts getting out of hand pretty quick. 😊


----------



## Finnie (May 26, 2021)

Hey @NEWCOMER - aren’t your Silkies supposed to ship today????!!!


----------



## NEWCOMER (May 31, 2021)

Oh, my! Sorry I'm seeing this so late @Finnie , I have received all my chicks, they are healthy IDEAL gave me patridge silkies intead of blue, but they are healthy and have no malformations,etc. I am working on getting the blue ones tho.


----------



## Finnie (May 31, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Oh, my! Sorry I'm seeing this so late @Finnie , I have received all my chicks, they are healthy IDEAL gave me patridge silkies intead of blue, but they are healthy and have no malformations,etc. I am working on getting the blue ones tho.


That seems like an odd mistake for them to make. Was it a substitution? Did they ask you if it was ok before sending them?


----------



## NEWCOMER (May 31, 2021)

@Finnie
 No.  I am going to call tomorrow. I should be able to pull off the petty customer card 🤣 I'll let you know how it works out 😊


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 1, 2021)

@Finnie  Ugh. I need to pay attention more. And probably get glasses...I got all the correct chicks.


----------



## Finnie (Jun 2, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> @Finnie  Ugh. I need to pay attention more. And probably get glasses...I got all the correct chicks.


So they sent blues, as you ordered, and not partridge?

Or did you order blues AND partridges, and just not recognize the blues?


----------



## Finnie (Jun 2, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> ...I got all the correct chicks.


I guess this is the important part!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 2, 2021)

Yeah. I think I need to pay attention 😅


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 2, 2021)

@Finnie  do you have Silkies?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 2, 2021)

I also couldn't resist and have more chicks in the incubator


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2021)

Chicken math! LOL


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 3, 2021)

@Baymule Heck yeah!


----------



## Finnie (Jun 3, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> @Finnie  do you have Silkies?


Nope, never had a Silkie. I’m considering doing a Polish Frizzle project, though. So I might have to look for a frizzled Silkie (sizzle?) at some point.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 3, 2021)

Sizzle? Sounds super cool 😎


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2021)

Finnie said:


> Nope, never had a Silkie. I’m considering doing a Polish Frizzle project, though. So I might have to look for a frizzled Silkie (sizzle?) at some point.


Get Tolbunt Polish! They are so pretty!


----------



## Finnie (Jun 3, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Get Tolbunt Polish! They are so pretty!


That would be cool! Frizzled Tolbunt Polish!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2021)

Finnie you need some of those!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 6, 2021)

We ALL need some of those. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 6, 2021)

Think of trips to the beauty shop!      Wouldn't THAT be wild to take that bird.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 6, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Think of trips to the beauty shop!      Wouldn't THAT be wild to take that bird?


Wouldn't it?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 9, 2021)

@Baymule... hey can you help me? One of my chicks hatched and the  yolks wasn't absorbed...is it totally doomed or what?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 9, 2021)

@Baymule , it is dragging the shell around.  What to do??????


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm so sorry, I just turned on my computer. Did the little guy make it?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

@Baymule. I think its okay. Looks like it absorbed it while drying off. But i am going to post a picture just in case you see something I don't...


----------



## Finnie (Jun 10, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> @Baymule... hey can you help me? One of my chicks hatched and the  yolks wasn't absorbed...is it totally doomed or what?


The yolk needs to be absorbed before hatching. Sometimes if it’s just a tiny amount of yolk unabsorbed, it can absorb or dry up and fall off and the chick could live. But any significant amount left unabsorbed will be fatal.


----------



## Finnie (Jun 10, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> @Baymule. I think its okay. Looks like it absorbed it while drying off. But i am going to post a picture just in case you see something I don't...


Oh, we posted at the same time. I’m glad your chick is surviving. Must have been a small amount of yolk.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

Here it is ...


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2021)

We watch and wait to see if the chick will make it. How is it this morning? I know one thing, it is getting good care!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

Also, at the same time another chick is hatching as well...and 3 dont look so far behind. The chick is fine...it just doesn't like not being able to hear the hatched chick.....


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

@Baymule it has some excess egg stuff on it still but its walking and talking sitting next to a chick who hatching and having a on and off conversation.


----------



## Finnie (Jun 10, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Here it is ...


Yeah, when I have a chick like this, I keep an eye on it. I will usually put a grey leg ring on it, which is my code for a chick that had a problem at hatch. Sometimes my grey ring chicks grow up, but more often they develop an issue later during brooding and die.

I hope yours does well.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

The chick hatching is having a good time apparently, no chirps of "Hellloooo?!!!" Just contended quiet. So, I hope they both make it. Remember the chick I made this thread about? That's who I call Charm.  Because no other chicks hatched s/he was lucky. But horribly alone. I hope this batch won't go through that.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2021)

I hope he continues to improve. But like @Finnie says, chicks born with problems already have a strike against them. At least if you lose him, you are prepared for it.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

I mean,  we all say that but it is heartbreaking to lose something you worked so hard to bring into this world.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2021)

I’ve lost lambs and had them die in my arms. I hold them, knowing they are dying, but can’t leave them to die. It is gut wrenching, I cry, then dig a hole and we bury them. Thankfully it seldom happens. The worst was a newborn ewe lamb with her organs born outside her body and I had to put her down. There is hurt and sadness in raising animals, but a thousand times more joy than sad.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

Hes been walking and stuff since yesterday evening and seems to be fine but if I lose him I really will be heart broken. You know?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

.... I lost my first lamb because I had no idea that the mom was pregnant,  because it chilled,  and because I tried to warm it. Farm stuff is sad sometimes...


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

But...if it's so sad why do we do it? For food security,  for our family,  moreso: for the Joy and pleasure it brings!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 10, 2021)

thought I should stop saying depressing stuff and show you Charm at a week or two...


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2021)

I’ll take the hits so I can have the joy. And yes I know the heartbreak. But my peaceful place is the sheep barn. They crowd around me wanting attention, one ewe will lift a dainty foot and paw me for more. I love my sheep!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> thought I should stop saying depressing stuff and show you Charm at a week or two...


I don’t know where I’d be without the wonderful people here who helped me through some hard times with my animals. I’ve learned so much and still have a lot more to learn. The people here are awesome.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 20, 2021)

Hey guys, guess what that chick I was worried about is a-ok!! The other younger one didn't make it.  But the chick that did is healthy ☺️ Charm is actually acting like a bantam and cleans her...foster silkie family?  Kept the chicks cooped up for a day. We had a lot of rain and it was cold. Hatching another batch the last one and now I'll prep for a couple of exhausting months! Also, anyone know where to find REALLY, REALLY cheap good quality drop spindles?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2021)

Are you going to start spinning yarn? I guess you know how to crochet and knit too. That is something that I never learned.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 21, 2021)

Yep. @Baymule , I am going to start spinning some 🧶


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2021)

Good on you! Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Jun 22, 2021)

I will!


----------



## TXMissy (Aug 10, 2021)

Finnie said:


> That would be cool! Frizzled Tolbunt Polish!
> 
> View attachment 85668


I want a Polish chicken for no other reason than just to have one. I think they are great!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 14, 2021)

hey everyone, 
so I just hatched 2 more birds recently...THE FINAL BATCH or so I think. 
Anyway, 
one of the new babies is sitting on its haunches...what do I do? Or is this normal?
ps. S/he kinda staggers instead of walking. Help!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 14, 2021)

@Baymule


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 14, 2021)

In the image s/he wouldnt stand up so I had to hold him/her
Any ideas on what the heck is going on?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 14, 2021)

It wont walk on its feet. And if you put it down it stumble.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2021)

I picked up a neighbor chick yesterday that got injured, bare patching it’s back and staggering, one eye closed. I’m caring for it, hopefully it will recover and I can return it to her. She tearfully gave me the chick, said she couldn’t bear the thought of it dying. If it dies, she wants me to be the one to handle it. As of this morning it has a full crop, drinking, eating and doing well. Still staggers, but I think it will overcome that.

Your chick could be cramped up from hatching or could have injured itself. It may be weak and needs to gain strength. Dip it’s beak in water. Dip it’s beak in the feed. I’m using a plastic lid from a cottage cheese containe for feed. Hold the baby, cuddle it and make sure it is eating and drinking. Give it a couple of days to gain strength. Newborns have a yolk sack that enables them to go for 3 days without food or water, so it may not be too interested at first. Hopefully as it ets and gains strength it will start walking. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks @Baymule will do!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey everyone,

So the bird has been getting worse. It has trouble walking. Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 15, 2021)

I don’t have any experience with chicken diseases, so can’t venture into any advice on that. My best guess is sometimes young newborns just don’t make it. We do all we can, sometimes we just don’t win. I’ve lost chicks, for seemingly no reason, I don’t have the answer. But I know you are giving the very best care possible. I hope the chick rallies and gets better.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 23, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I don’t have any experience with chicken diseases, so can’t venture into any advice on that. My best guess is sometimes young newborns just don’t make it. We do all we can, sometimes we just don’t win. I’ve lost chicks, for seemingly no reason, I don’t have the answer. But I know you are giving the very best care possible. I hope the chick rallies and gets better.


Hey @Baymule, 
So the chick didn't make it. 
But our big ol' brooder just hatched 3 new birds! They are huge in comparison to our other birds we hatched or even the other brooder's chicks! See attached.  Any ideas why? 
And yes,  I will keep asking these questions...there's a reason my name is NEWCOMER.  Our birds, if you look at the little black one who recently died, are very small.  That birds was a week! These guys are 2 days old!!!!!


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 23, 2021)

Or, for better comparison, 
See the bird on the first page!! That's 2 WEEKS old! Seriously, any idea why?


----------



## Finnie (Aug 23, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Hey @Baymule,
> So the chick didn't make it.
> But our big ol' brooder just hatched 3 new birds! They are huge in comparison to our other birds we hatched or even the other brooder's chicks! See attached.  Any ideas why?
> And yes,  I will keep asking these questions...there's a reason my name is NEWCOMER.  Our birds, if you look at the little black one who recently died, are very small.  That birds was a week! These guys are 2 days old!!!!!


Aw, I’m sorry your chick didn’t make it.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2021)

No idea why the size difference. What breeds of chickens do you have?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 23, 2021)

Are the chicks barnyard mutts? As in, mom and dad are two different store bought breeds? If they are mutts, they could take after one or both parents, or even be a throwback to a previous generation if one of the parents was a hybrid. Chicken genetics is fun, sometimes you end up with randomness you weren't expecting. If the egg it hatched from is large (or extra large), it may have had a larger yolk and got bigger as a result. Or it could be a large fowl chick and you've only had standard to bantam sizes before. 

Do you know which hen laid the egg and what roosters were around to potentially father it?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 25, 2021)

Finnie said:


> Aw, I’m sorry your chick didn’t make it.


Thanks @Finnie


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 25, 2021)

@Larsen Poultry Ranch   We have 5 roos but all are directly related. 
However another rooster jumped over onto our property...so maybe the chicks are his? And yes, they are mutts.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Aug 25, 2021)

Uh... @Baymule  breeds are:
Rhode mixed with buff brahma 
A rare black bird from New Zealand 
And a bunch of mixes resulting from the above. But a roo from our neighbor jumped the fence so maybe that's the father. I think hes like some kind of huge fancy bird. Dont know.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 25, 2021)

Are the buff brahmas the bantam version or full size version? My full size brahmas got huge, although very slow growing, and I think as chicks they were on the large size. Could be the big chick is part brahma. It will also help to figure out once it grows adult plumage too.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Sep 2, 2021)

Full size version.  We dont have any pure ones anymore....just the mutts from the brahmas.


----------

